# Orchestral balance in Cinematic Studio Series (the 3 families)



## faonfaonfaon (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi,

Are the 5 parts of CSS balanced between them ?

And second question, are the 3 orchestral families (CSW, CSB and CSS) balanced between them ?

Thank you !


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 12, 2021)

In what way do you mean balanced? Volume? Articulations? Then yes


----------



## faonfaonfaon (Sep 12, 2021)

Yes I mean volume between instruments. I compose orchestral music and I use CC1 with Stream Deck for dynamics. So, my question was : are dynamics the same for all instruments from ppp to fff ?


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 12, 2021)

If you mean do you *need* to change any volumes on any of the libraries or patches to have a balanced starting point template, then no. It’s as balanced as it gets, though of course you can and sometimes even need to tweak this anyway depending on context and creative intent.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 12, 2021)

How do you control cc1 with a Stream Deck though? Isn’t that only buttons for triggering actions, and no sliders?


----------

